
Parallel Query in PostgreSQL:  How not to (mis)use it? - okket
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ibCP2S0uFjW58MouC_nLT_gsHITv7sHZ/view
======
Tostino
Very nice write up on how PG gained parallel query, and cool to see the
comparison to how other DB engines do it.

